# MBBS Credit Hours / GPA



## Doctor_No (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Guys and Gals, 
First time posted  Came here while searching some stuff on the web. I hope I can find some answers here...Seems like pretty well informed folks here. 

Anyways here it goes, 

I am a 2000 Graduate (Yep been a long time  .....Did my Post Grad diploma, and have been working in Middle East for sometime now. 

We will be moving to Canada soon...I am checking the Canadian Universities for Courses and other things, besides MCCEE etc. Anyways, the lingo is utterly confusing, GPA (Canadian), Credits Hours etc etc.

What are the Credit Hours and what GPA comes equivalent to our Pakistan system of MBBS marks. 

Any other info in this context would be appreciated. 

Regards


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

why do want the credit hours to be converted in Paki system of MBBS, unless you are already a medical student in canada (which would be crazy why would you transfer to paki mbbs) . There are 3 credit hours per sem. so if you take 5 courses thats (full time student) that would be 15 credit hour, the case is different if you are just applying to paki mbbs, and dont hold a doctors degree before hand, if you are just applying to mbbs pakistan looks only at your highschool and SAT test marks, thats it! they dont care if you did ur bsc. master, or not? just your highschool marks and SATs...if you want to know how the highschool marks equivlate to pakistani check out the website of ibcc...hope this helps


----------



## Doctor_No (Oct 29, 2011)

kool_goose2 said:


> why do want the credit hours to be converted in Paki system of MBBS, unless you are already a medical student in canada (which would be crazy why would you transfer to paki mbbs) . There are 3 credit hours per sem. so if you take 5 courses thats (full time student) that would be 15 credit hour, the case is different if you are just applying to paki mbbs, and dont hold a doctors degree before hand, if you are just applying to mbbs pakistan looks only at your highschool and SAT test marks, thats it! they dont care if you did ur bsc. master, or not? just your highschool marks and SATs...if you want to know how the highschool marks equivlate to pakistani check out the website of ibcc...hope this helps


Well dear, the Credit Hours and GPA etc from MBBS etc is needed, if I apply for Graduate Studies etc in Canada. Different Universties in Canada have different GPA minimum etc for acceptance in courses....hence the question regarding the Credit Hours and GPA etc.


----------



## Doctor_No (Oct 29, 2011)

O and I am looking for conversion etc from Pak to Canadian...Not the other way


----------

